# Network Adapter only works in safe mode



## Sandy Laner (Feb 15, 2011)

I am unable to connect my Advent 5302 to the internet via a Netgear wireless router in Normal mode, I am able to connect in 'Safe mode with networking' and when I look in Device manager I can see the Realtek RTL8187B in Device Manager in 'Safe mode with networking' but not in Normal mode. I'm also able to use another laptop to connect without any of these problems.

I'm running Vista Home Premium SP2 with Kasperski AV 6.0 and Juniper for remote access. I'm also unable to access my USB ports. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Jim


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Sandy Laner - Welcome to TSF,

I would suggest to remove your Kaspersky completely by following this instruction. Usually unable to connect to the internet on a Normal boot is bec. a firewall or AV concern. 

Replace it with MSE for protection.

Please let us know if it works or not and we'll try a different tactic.


----------



## Sandy Laner (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for your quick reponse. It is our organisations policy that remote access connection to our server checks that Kaspersyi is running before allowing anyone onto the domain so unfortunately removing this would deny me remote access which is essentially why I need internet access.

It may be worth mentioning that this is not a new install, everything was fine up until a week ago.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, I didn't know that is a business related issue.

If it was working a week ago, have you tried a System Restore? Restore it to a point where you were able to connect using Normal Mode.


----------



## Sandy Laner (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, I looked at that and I don't have any Restore Points available any longer although points were available previously.

I've also notice in Task Manager that my CPU usage and Physical Memory are running at high rates as well as the fact that 10 or 11 instances of svchost.exe appear to be running (one of which is using 118,000K of memory). Does this suggest a virus even though I've managed to scan my laptop with up to date Kaspersky?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

See if Disabling Scan Objects at System Start-up helps.
How To Disable Kaspersky - Temporarily Shut-Down Self-Defence - Download CHIP.eu


----------



## guido.ceo (Feb 17, 2011)

Uninstall the Anti-Virus and Run a WinSock repair


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

if you go kaspersky setting go to update section then you will see port monitoring uncheck IE FIREFOX GOOGLE then click ok or uncheck box for monitoring ports not first( fist windows for port) second windows for URL addresses.Also you can check expectation list which web site you want to go then you can add URL


----------

